# [SOLVED] Document.Write and SetTimeOut



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I am working on K-StartPage (in tips & tricks if you need a better understanding of what it is).

Anyway, I have a page with 3 frames. In the menu frame I want to display the Kazaa Supernode. I have the JS code that does that and it works, but since the page loads before you connect to a supernode, you have to refresh for it to display the info.
So I went looking for a way to delay the display by a few seconds, and I figured this out

```

```
It works fine. If you are running Kazaa you can save that as an html file and after 5 seconds it will display your Supernode. The problem is, in the frame after 5 seconds it loads the text into the frame but gets rid of everything else. I would like to wait 5 seconds, then execute the SuperNodes function (which basically comes down to document.write the contents of the variable TEXT , without clearing everything else in the window.
Maybe I can get the script to load the data into a textbox or something?

Much thanks in advance to anyone who can figure this out  Please ask if I need to rephrase the question or if you would like the sample pages i will send them to you (its not included with K-StartPage because of the known bug).


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

I found out that document.write is _supposed_ to write the text and get rid of everything else . So I am using a textarea and writing to it. It works fine.


```
Your Supernode Info will be displayed here in 15 seconds.
```


----------

